# Appaloosa name



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello! I need names for a 14hh Appaloosa gelding.. He's brown with white spots on him kinda shaped like rain drops! He is very sweet, gentle, cute.. So names that follow that category


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Gentle Rain


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy. Happy appy lol


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

how about a pic? might help some people )like me) but we had an appy at the ranch name Applesauceand another named Mouse (she was tiny I could wrap my arms around her belly and my fingers would touch, granted she was very old....and somehow it was decided barback on the boniest horse we had was a GOOD idea...)


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Freckle Fanny Frankie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay.. Well a pic is coming.. Can It just be a one word name that is simple ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Spot..


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

DrumRunner said:


> Spot..


:rofl: Love it!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

*AMITOLA*Ah-mah-to-lah) Native American Sioux name meaning "rainbow." This name comes from a legend that says that the first colorful picture was painted on the clouds by a young Indian chief named Amitola.
*Tama*taa - mah) Native American Thunderbolt
*Ka* : (Kah) Water ; Pomo Tribe
I always like Native American names for Appaloosa's her are some that are "water" related. I like Amitola the best it means "rainbow"


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> :rofl: Love it!


:rofl: I couldn't resist..Especially when she asked for a one word simple name..


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------

